# Fire  Alarm  Control  Panels



## globe trekker (Apr 3, 2013)

Greetings to you all!

We are using the 2003 edition of the ICC/ANSI A117.1 Standard! I am reviewing

Section 702 = Alarms for guidance. I have a "new" FACP installed in an Accessible

Route, in a "new" tenant space.

*QUESTION # 1:* Is a Fire Alarm Control Panel (FACP) required to be installed in

the Reach Ranges of Accessibility (15"-48", A.F.F.)?

*QUESTION # 2:* If required, suppose it was not installed in the Reach Ranges,

..what now for compliance?

Thanks ya`ll!  

.


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2013)

Never thought about it???

I do know some handicap inspectors mainly code handicapped


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2013)

I asked a crack fire alarm guy and he did not have answer


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 3, 2013)

Section 702 seems to imply compliance is required!

.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 3, 2013)

2010 ADASAD

Advisory 205.1 General. Controls covered by 205.1 include, but are not limited to, light switches, circuit breakers, duplexes and other convenience receptacles, environmental and appliance controls, plumbing fixture controls, and* security *and intercom systems.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks cda  & mark h. !

The 2010 ADA SAD  &  the 2003 ICC/ANSI A117.1 both require this type panel to be

installed within the allowable Reach Ranges!

.


----------



## rnapier (Apr 3, 2013)

Here we accept an annunciator panel put at an accessible height and location as meeting this requirement and we come accross this problem often.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone have any input regarding achieving ADA/Accessibility compliance after the FACP

is installed, outside of the Reach Ranges?   

.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 3, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any input regarding achieving ADA/Accessibility compliance after the FACP is installed, outside of the Reach Ranges?    .


Ramp and platform....


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks mark h. for the input!

In my particular application, a ramp & platform would impede on the min. Corridor

width.

*QUESTION # 3:* Would installing a plaque onto the exterior side of the FACP access door,

..stating something to the effect of "restricting the access to the FACP by authorized &

qualified persons ONLY", ..be compliant (i.e. - protection from litigation)?

FWIW, the FACP IS lockable!

.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 3, 2013)

does this lock require tight pinching and grasping to operate?


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 3, 2013)

The lock on the FACP panel is a typical locking mechanism, that would require a key be

inserted in to the lock and turned. Tight pinching & grasping.. I would not think that

"tighness" would be an issue. Loosely grasping & pinching, ..yes, probably!

My questions are the same type of application that was discussed in "north star'"

topic back in February of this year.

This link: *http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/accessibility/10777-reach-ranges-again.html*

So, would a plaque restricting access to the FACP provide compliance & protection from

litigation (see Post # 10 above).

.


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2013)

There has to be many similar key applications such as used on a facp

Such as keyed dead bolt on a front door

The panels have been like that and are required in most cases to be lockable.

And if you have ever seen one with an "enable key" that thing is so small it is ridiculous!

And if you want to get going look at some of the reset systems on manual pull stations !!!

So there must be an exception!!!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 3, 2013)

Should it be accessible, yes.

Is there any likelihood of a lawsuit, no.

Are the Feds going to make you move it, no.

If it is not readily moveable, Tell the installer to uninstall it at the correct height nextime, and move on.

You don't want a bunch of spliced wires in the Fire alarm system


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Should it be accessible, yes. Is there any likelihood of a lawsuit, no.
> 
> Are the Feds going to make you move it, no.
> 
> ...


So if a brand new fire alarm panel box was installed,,, what do you think the maximum height it should be???

Then you still have the key issue


----------



## mark handler (Apr 3, 2013)

Controls at 48" AFF


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Controls at 48" AFF


Unless it was by accident I do not think I have seen a main fire alarm panel installed at that height

So would this also apply to circuit breaker panels ????


----------



## mark handler (Apr 4, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Unless it was by accident I do not think I have seen a main fire alarm panel installed at that heightSo would this also apply to circuit breaker panels ????


YES.....also applys to circuit breaker panel


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2013)

So the top most breaker can be max 48??


----------



## mark handler (Apr 4, 2013)

ADASAD Advisory 205.1 General. Controls covered by 205.1 include, but are not limited to, light switches, *circuit breakers,*duplexes and other convenience receptacles, environmental and appliance controls, plumbing fixture controls, and security and intercom systems.


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2013)

So the top most breaker can be max 48??

If so seen a lot of breakers higher then that


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks to you all for your input!

I may have an Exception to apply! From the 2006 IBC, Section 1109.13 =

*Controls, operating mechanisms and hardware:*

Controls, operating mechanisms and hardware intended for operation by the occupant,

including switches that control lighting and ventilation and electrical convenience

outlets, in accessible spaces, along accessible routes or as parts of accessible elements

shall be accessible.

*Exceptions:*

1. Operable parts that are intended for use only by service or maintenance personnel

shall not be required to be accessible.

Your thoughts..     Also, wouldn't this cover the Reach Range requirements for the

electrical panels mentioned by "north star"?

.


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2013)

I truly believe there is an exception not sure if it is that one

Because who owns the panel

Who may use the panel

Owner, manager, firefighters, etc

How about a call to

Automatic Fire Alarm Association, Inc. > Home

See if they have an answer


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2013)

Also thought in the past Ada differed to napa 72 and seems 72 does not say anything about height for facp like it does for pull stations


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks "cda" for your input!

I'm not sure the Automatic Fire Alarm Association would be the resource to consult

with concerning Civil Rights legislation.   They may be, but I'm thinking more along

the lines of the DOJ, or the (Federal) Access Board for a legal position.

The real question is, ..does the current tenant space occupant, or the RDP's, or the

FACP contractor-of-record, or the AHJ have legal exposure by this FACP not being

installed within the reach ranges required in the sections listed?

I do not know!  I am not an attorney, nor do I want to play one in this box!

.


----------



## rnapier (Apr 4, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Thanks to you all for your input!I may have an Exception to apply! From the 2006 IBC, Section 1109.13 =
> 
> *Controls, operating mechanisms and hardware:*
> 
> ...


This is why I suggested an annunciator panel. All functions that an owner may need to do can be done at this location leaving the control panel for service and maintanence.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 4, 2013)

cda,

In the 2003 edition of the ICC/ANSI A117.1, Section 702 = Alarms, this code section

section DOES defer to the NFPA for installation of the FACP's.......In reviewing the

2013 Edition of NFPA 13, Section 10.4 = Installation and Design, ..it does not

mention mounting heights (like you stated).

After reviewing all of the related code sections and standards, I am of the opinion

(at this point anyway), that the FACP does not need to be installed within the Reach

Ranges of Section 309 & 308, of the 2003 edition of the ICC/ANSI A117.1

Ya'lls thoughts..

.


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2013)

went along way to get there, enjoy


----------



## rnapier (Apr 5, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> cda,In the 2003 edition of the ICC/ANSI A117.1, Section 702 = Alarms, this code section
> 
> section DOES defer to the NFPA for installation of the FACP's.......In reviewing the
> 
> ...


2003 NFPA 72 article 702.1 General. Accessible audible and visual alarms and notification appliances shall be installed in accordance with NFPA 72 listed in 105.2.2,

This specifically refrences alarm and notification appliances only. If the annunciators or alarm panels were meant to be included it would say fire alarm systems and not limit it to alarm and notification appliances only. I still think ICC/ansi applies.


----------



## lunatick (Apr 6, 2013)

Who is accessing this panel?

If this panel is what I think it is. Then it is the FD. Nature of that work it would be accessibility exempt, normally.

That stated, I would put it in the 48" reach range of ADA SAD.

These panels are typically accessed controlled.


----------

